# Capt. Nathan’s Port Mansfield, TX. Open Dates; 12/26/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Due to unforeseen circumstances a close client of ours had to cancel his trip to Port Mansfield for his annual trophy trout trips.

His dates were as follows;
Jan 31-Feb 3. these dates are now open and fall on the first quarter moon phases, with major feeds at sun up, minors mid-day, followed by the start or near start of another major feed at sunset.

If interested in booking at least 3 of these dates, give me a call or text.

Pics from the winter of 2018/2019.


----------

